# Nissan Xtrail 2007 & Nokia CK-7W Carkit



## techi (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I have just purchased the Nissan Xtrail 2007, I have a Nokia CK-7W carkit that I wish to install. I'm looking for the pinouts of the radio so I can connect same.

Radio Details:
Nissan Part No: 28188 EQ300
Model: PP-2609T
Clarion Part No: 286-6644-01
Stamp on radio: K6910023DBT / 929-0196-87

It is radio with inbuilt 6 cd changer and tape unit in a double din casinig.

Hope this info is complete if anyone can help it would be great, I don't have any special leads etc, and am comfortable enough to wire direct and professionally.

Regards & Thanks
Martin


----------



## techi (Jul 24, 2008)

*Strange Help!!!*

No reply yet regarding the Mute button, however I have another problem to add to the mix.

I connected the Nokia CK-7W as follows

Red to permanent 12v
Blue to Ignition 12v
Black to to Gnd
Yellow - Unconnected (Mute)

All was fine no problem with calls until tonight when I switched lights on, thats the it no longer works 

Any help on this would be great someone must have the Nokia CK-7W in an xtrail hopefully you can shed some light.

Regards
Martin


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

leave it with me - i got the info somewhere including the test to find mute...


----------



## techi (Jul 24, 2008)

Cheers MadHatMan appreciate it.

Mar


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

here is a link to a method for finding the mute wire - and it WORKS!

Red to permanent 12v
Blue to Ignition 12v
Black to to Gnd
Yellow - Unconnected (Mute)
All are as the book - get yourself a test light and make sure the you have 12volts when you shoud have -and check the earth - it sounds like an earthing prob to me.


----------



## techi (Jul 24, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

Many thanks for that I will try this over the next day or two working nights so tuesday will tell the tail and I will let you know how I got on.

Regards
Martin


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

well? did it work?


----------



## techi (Jul 24, 2008)

*Worked 100%*

Hi MadHatMan,
Apologies for delay in getting back, it worked 100% and within a few seconds I had found the mute line.

More than happy to guide anyone who was in same boat as myself, I can take photos etc, I also got pinout from clarion which people are welcome too. Tried attaching in this reply but can't see an option.

So again MadHatMan - Many Many Thanks you have made me Road Legal which takes a great worry away 

Super forum I'm learning lots about my new xtrail so looking forward to contributing as we go.

Regards & Thanks
Martin


----------



## Fer (May 16, 2009)

*Please provide the mute info*

Hi , i saw your post . 
Could you be so kind to post the pictures or radio plug for the mute.
I am having the same problem with a Xtrail and a Nokia CK 15 W .
Best regards


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

read post #5


----------

